
Richard Stallman Step Down as Head of the GNU Project - aortega
Source: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;stallman.org&#x2F;archives&#x2F;2019-jul-oct.html#28_September_2019_(GNU_Project)<p>RMS is also seeking urgent housing, he&#x27;s homeless.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.stallman.org&#x2F;archives&#x2F;2019-jul-oct.html#27_September_2019_(Urgent:_Seeking_housing)
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21103133](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21103133)

